# Ditch pre-workout when on ECA?



## Tunesmith (May 1, 2012)

I normally have a couple of scoops of Jack3d before my cardio. I'm going to try a few weeks on ECA to help cut. I'm guessing I should leave the Jack3d alone when on ECA?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

take an ECA dose half hour before your workout = pre-workout sorted


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I find ECA only gives me a buzz forn the first few days then I get used to it...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

An idea for you, read up on ECA before taking it, by this thread I'm guessing you don't have a clue, research what chemicals it contains, how they individually and as a stack work and interacts with your body and the side effects it can give, once you have done this you will have answered your own question.


----------



## Tunesmith (May 1, 2012)

Cheers for the replies guys!

Yep, done plenty of reading on the subject, but hadn't been able to answer my question so I posted here.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

yes. leave off the pre wo


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

It depends.

Does your pre-WO's proprietary blend contain caffeine/other stimulants? If so, I wouldn't take along with the ECA stack.

However, if your pre-wo is without stimulants (along the lines of Hemavol or other pump orientated pre-wo) then by all means take it.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

davesays said:


> It depends.
> 
> Does your pre-WO's proprietary blend contain caffeine/other stimulants? If so, I wouldn't take along with the ECA stack.
> 
> However, if your pre-wo is without stimulants (along the lines of Hemavol or other pump orientated pre-wo) then by all means take it.


This is true, although OP says he using Jack3d which is pretty stim heavy


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> This is true, although OP says he using Jack3d which is pretty stim heavy


I hope his gym is near the A&E!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The original Jack3d used to contain DMAA, a powerful Alpha agonist, however this was banned in the UK last year.

The new Jack3d, called Jack3d micro contains Higenamine, a beta agonist - currently not banned.

Which ever you are using, you need to stop it 2 weeks before you plan to run ECA, or you wont get the full hit from it. The Eph in ECA is primarily an alpha agonist , but also hits the beta receptors in your cells. So both of the Jack3d variants will affect the efficiency of ECA.

Any of the stim based products, whether pre-workout or fatburner, will have a lessening effect over time as your receptors downregulate. @Ben_Dover this is why you only get a hit for the first few days.

You should cycle ECA 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, and dont use and Jack3d during the off weeks either.

any questions just holler.


----------

